# How to built a homemade pigeon trap



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

i got my loft and pigeons in it...i want to built this homemade trap, so when my rollers come home they wont get out as they pleased, so this can leave less disturbing to my neighbors....do i just get some metal thing and put it in the wall?..if you guys got any advice or heads up let me know....thanks....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Rollerkid,

I don't have a loft, so am not too knowledgeable about traps, but I'm sure others will be along shortly to offer you some advice.

In the meantime, I found some previous threads that discuss and have pictures of different types of traps....if you're handy, you may be able to copy and build one of them yourself. Just click on the links:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14884

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16659


Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Those links have some good advice and pics


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks for the tips. the links help alot..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Traps are farely cheap to buy I would just order a trap


----------

